# False dwarf (BuD)?



## Pharfly (Aug 26, 2011)

So I havent said anything about my accidental litter because I am so against people breeding any animals and I feel so bad that I let my animals make more... I had Smokey Neutered and a few days after my Girl made a nest and had 3 kits. One was still born. I never let them loose together, I am not sure how they mated, maybe through the cages? Maybe the kids let them out together? I will probley never know! 

Anyways the kits are 5 weeks old now and are doing great, Nova, the Mom is feeding them well. They always had nice big milk bellies. My concern now is that one baby is HUGE! Like almost the size of her Mom now. Both are still growing. I do not have a scale I wish I did! The smaller baby is eating and always has a full belly, like her sister. 

Freddy is the big one( we thought she was a boy) and Halo is the little one







They are little mutt bunnies, my Buck smokey is a holland lop, he is 2.8lbs and Nova is a Hotot/netherland dwarf cross and 2.5lbs. So my guess is that Freddy got 2 normal genes and is a BUD(Bigugly doe lol)or a false Dwarf and Halo is a dwarf. Freddy at 4 weeks was the size Nova was at 8 weeks. 

We are keeping Freddy and Halo is going to live at a friends house who has a neutered ND. When they where born Halo was slightly bigger, but in the last little while Freddy has taken over...


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 26, 2011)

that would be my guess. Just a BUD.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 26, 2011)

Give Freddy a kiss for me. She may be a BUD, but I think she's beautiful! :inlove:


I also suspect that my "mini lop" may be a BUD holland lop. Just the way she's more of a ball with a flat face than my other mini lop. She's 4.5 pounds. I guess it could go either way.


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a home lined up for Freddy too but since this was not a planned litter it felt wrong to give her away too. Plus they wanted a buck. So I guess it's fate! 
Trust me they get 1000's of kisses and snuggles a day! How can you not love them? I think Freddy will miss Halo, 3 more weeks! 
Any idea when I can get Nova spayed? She is still pretty full of milk, they stop nursing at 6-8 weeks right? Maybe I should book her in for October. Will give her some time to dry up. Then Freddy's spay when she is old enough and no more babies!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, they usually stop nursing on their own around 6-8 weeks. I would be generous and give 4 weeks after that to recover before spaying; you don't want to overload the poor little thing.

The babies are absolutely adorable, accidental or not. What color is Smokey? Do you have pics of the parents? I think the pattern that came out is so interesting.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 26, 2011)

Smokey is a smoke pearl




And Nova, with Freddy, the broken black/eye liner bunny




I was not sure if we where going too keep one since both look so much like Nova!


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 27, 2011)

Smokey is adorable and so are the babies, even if they were an "accident".


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 27, 2011)

They are so sweet! I am glad I got to experiance a litter, hopefully this will be the only litter I ever had, I could never be a breeder! I would be very over protective of the babies and would probley end up keeping them all! LOL 
Lucky for me a friend of mine was looking for a second bunny and she had her male neutered just so she could get her  
You go to their cage and call the babies and they come running! They love to give kisses. So now I have 2 girls too worry about getting spayed and then I have my trio


----------

